# copyright question



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

never saw this section or you renamed it and I didnt notice  

our local paper removes all articles after one day. Links wouldn't work after one day if you posted them. So you need to post the article or else you'd have a problem. 

Also I noticed in the announcement you said 'articles can't be posted to this site in full.' Does that mean you can post a snippet of an article? Or did you mean that full is "every forum" of this site and not even a snippet of the text can be posted and only links are acceptable?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi....

I thought it read clear seeing I mentioned the posting of the headline.

"If you are to post a story from another site, you are to only post the headline and then a link to the story. This is fine by most publishers. "


As far as you local news...Sorry, but we will not allow for the full text to be posted. This is to protect the site.

Thank you.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I understood the top line (link and headline only sentence) but then you said 'full text not be posted'. In my goofy mind, i guess i thought that inferred, by ommision, a few lines would be ok since you were specific that "full text" not be posted and not 'any text' was prohibited.

Not trying to split hairs or be difficult. And i've been accused of being a literalist so you'll have to forgive me


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

No problem. Actually...I do not think this post would make for an issue...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4065421&&#post4065421

For it is a very small bit of the article with the rest of the article able to be linked to.

Take care.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

One of the problems with posting part of an article, or a snippet, is we mods don't know that it's a snippet. Some articles, in full, are very short. 

And, frankly, I don't want to click every link and read both articles to compare and search for copyright violations. And, neither do the other mods.

So, just post the link, please. Maybe you can find interesting articles from a different publication that does keep the story longer than a day.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

justapixel said:


> One of the problems with posting part of an article, or a snippet, is we mods don't know that it's a snippet. Some articles, in full, are very short.
> 
> And, frankly, I don't want to click every link and read both articles to compare and search for copyright violations. And, neither do the other mods.
> 
> So, just post the link, please. Maybe you can find interesting articles from a different publication that does keep the story longer than a day.


... or, you might read the original materials and write a quick summary or synopsis of what was reported there-in.

In most cases people don't need to see the original materials anyway. They may want links to the original materials if they are available, but in this modern news era, what gets reported by one news source is fairly quickly replicated to dozens, at least that is normally the case if the news is picked up a service such as Reuters or the Associated Press.

Either way, I very much sympathize with the nice hosts here at TCF. While I've used snippets of articles in the past (enough to be within bounds for fair use) in places like here, DBSForums, or my own blog site, I know that it's way too easy to draw complaints from 'sources' that don't want their material shared, or don't want to share it without compensation of some sort.

I could write thousands of words on why I hate copyrights, at least as they are currently applied and maintained, the same rules apply everywhere, so we all get to work under the same ones. Maybe someday in the future some of the news sources that have been such sticklers about their materials will find themselves forced to compensate someone else, or a site like TCF here. If they are, I hope they write very big checks  :up:


----------

